# Title and VIN question



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,
I understand there is the PHS service I can get a history of the vehicle, however I am not sure it will give the information I am looking for.

CarFax and all the other sites don't work for 1966 vehicles.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy Ownership Batman!! (sorry, couldn't resist... )

I can't speak for all states, but here in Texas the DMV would have this information. Whether or not they'd share it with you is another question...
In Texas, whenever there's a lien on the car such as when it's financed, the person in possession of the car won't have the original title. They'll have a copy that's a different color from an original. The original title will be in the possession of the lien holder. The lien holder's name will be recorded on both copies. Once the car is paid off, the lien holder is supposed to send the title along with a "release of lien" form to the DMV who will then update the records and forward a new copy of the original title to the owner.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

No PHS will only tell you about the options that came on the car when it was ordered, nothing about the title.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The Police, and DMV can check the VIN for ownership and loss.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

get seller to provide you a copy of title (both sides) and pencil rub of vin plate off door frame. vin rub should match title vin and title should have the word Original at top. Owner's name(s) on title should be same as seller. or both front and back title signature(s) should match owner(s) names on title. If not ask why? Also if liens are listed on title, they need to be cleared (paid and released) for car sale to be clear for you. If these items are a problem for the seller to provide, walk away from the deal. If title is salvage one, also walk away. Lastly ask when plates and inspection expire, that will tell if car is currently drivable legally.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks pontiac. I am assuming "Original" will only be if the car was originally titled new in that state? Is it a problem if it doesn't say original? Otherwise it looks good. I just want to be sure I won't have trouble transfering the title if that text is missing.
Thanks


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

wow, texas dmv is really hard to contact....35 minutes on hold and i gave up. Finally got through and I think it will be OK, though they didn't give a straight answer.


----------

